
Show HN: Launched.io – Discover the latest startups launched - cezarfloroiu
https://launched.io
======
ivanlucansky
Hello,

Maybe it will be great to add a CTA button to social media from homepage.

Also will be there a possibility of "watchdog" feature? based on particular
industry.. ?

Looks interesting. I wonder how you can monetize project in future.

~~~
cezarfloroiu
Thanks for the feedback. Will expose the "watchdog" once there will be enough
startups featured :)

And have have tons of ideas to add soon, in order to help startups in getting
more exposure & feedback. Stay tuned.

------
bentossell
producthunt.com ?

